# lost my doo-de-doo-de-doo



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

TiVo isn't making any noise when I fast forward (and no bong when I hit the TiVo button). Otherwise, it works fine....

Any ideas?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Either someone's switched them off in the menus or you have your TV muted.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Or you've crashed the audio (as happens with the mp3 player) and you'll need to reboot to fix.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Either someone's switched them off in the menus or you have your TV muted.


switched off in the menu... very strange, never been in that menu before.

Must've sat on the remote.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well yes, you must have sat on it in a _very_ strange way as it's not something that's easy to do


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cleudo said:


> switched off in the menu... very strange, never been in that menu before.


What about visitors to your household or other members of your household.

While you clearly like the Tivo sounds many people (myself included) prefer their Tivo button presses to be silent.

Are you sure one of your relative's isn't secretly expressing their preference?


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> What about visitors to your household or other members of your household.
> Are you sure one of your relative's isn't secretly expressing their preference?


hmm - noone owning up - but I'll be expressing my boot up someone's derriere if it happens again...


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Have you ever watched some american programme like CSI and been confused when you hear the TiVo noises? Especially when watching on XBMC!


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

lol yeah, the simpsons episode that uses the delete/ save recording option as the couch gag got me a treat! I was like noooooo, TiVo cancelled my recording. Then i realised i was watching it on my pc!


----------

